# Diagnosed Hashi's...normal thyroid function...doc says wait and see...feel like crap



## amila1401 (Aug 26, 2009)

UGHHH. I finally saw an endo today about my elevated thyroid antibodies. My other thyroid stuff is normal. TSH has been between 1-2. I have been having almost all the symptoms of HYPERTHYROID, yet this Dr. said my symptoms have nothing to do with my thyroid. (What??) He said the weightloss (15 pounds since November, after returning to postpartum weight) is due to breastfeeding, and all my nervousness, heart palps, trembling hands, air hunger, joint pain and muscle weakness, etc is from anxiety. SO pretty much he said lets keep rechecking your blood, and when your thyroid starts to self destruct we will treat it with Synthroid.

HELP! Is there nothing I can do to prevent this? How long have I had this? I have had two successful full term pregnancies, and DH and I wanted to start trying for #3. There is basically NO research on what to do for someone who has + antibodies, but normal function, regarding pregnancy. I have never had a miscarriage before, but from what I understand, I now have a threefold risk 

Any advice? Any natural treatments? TIA.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

amila1401 said:


> UGHHH. I finally saw an endo today about my elevated thyroid antibodies. My other thyroid stuff is normal. TSH has been between 1-2. I have been having almost all the symptoms of HYPERTHYROID, yet this Dr. said my symptoms have nothing to do with my thyroid. (What??) He said the weightloss (15 pounds since November, after returning to postpartum weight) is due to breastfeeding, and all my nervousness, heart palps, trembling hands, air hunger, joint pain and muscle weakness, etc is from anxiety. SO pretty much he said lets keep rechecking your blood, and when your thyroid starts to self destruct we will treat it with Synthroid.
> 
> HELP! Is there nothing I can do to prevent this? How long have I had this? I have had two successful full term pregnancies, and DH and I wanted to start trying for #3. There is basically NO research on what to do for someone who has + antibodies, but normal function, regarding pregnancy. I have never had a miscarriage before, but from what I understand, I now have a threefold risk
> 
> Any advice? Any natural treatments? TIA.


Hi, and welcome.

You know what? It sounds like to me that you are very hyperthyroid. There is one way to settle the issue. Request TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) lab test. You should not have any TSI, period. If you do, that is definitive of hyperthyoid.

What do the test results mean?
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that this abnormal antibody is responsible for causing the person's hyperthyroidism. (as per link below which I hope you do read.)

http://uimc.discoveryhospital.com/main.php?t=enc&id=1516

Also, did this doctor do your Free T4 and Free T3? The Frees are the unbound portion of hormone available for cellular uptake and much more telling than the Total 4 and Total 3.

What antibodies' tests were run; do you know and if so, could you please tell us??

It is not unusual to have thyroid labs come back "in range" because the patient is going through a roller coaster ride. The right antibodies' test tells the true tale.

Also, it would be good to have a radioactive uptake scan. That would be most telling as well.

You should not have to suffer these symptoms and left untreated can be very damaging to your heart and other bodily organs. I recommend that if this doctor is not going to take this a step further that you find a doctor that will.

Let us know how we can help you further.

Andros


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Andros,

Im not positive that TSI is absolutely definitive for hyper. If it was, I would be good to go. I was told by a very prominent endo that Hashi's crosses over sometimes and he's viewed high TSI in hypo folks.

Take me for instance. TSH = 14 FT4 = .6 (low) FT3 = low normal TSI = 175.

According to everyone I am in fact hypothyroid. No doubt I feel hyper at times but everything seems to say hypo for me. I also have high TPO and TG - in the thousands.

I think you can have TSI and be Hypo or at least Im not sure the final jury is out on if TSI is the end all be all test for hyper. I used to think it was but Im not so sure anymore since many hypo folks have it too it seems.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> Andros,
> 
> Im not positive that TSI is absolutely definitive for hyper. If it was, I would be good to go. I was told by a very prominent endo that Hashi's crosses over sometimes and he's viewed high TSI in hypo folks.
> 
> ...


I do have to agree with you on that one. Many with Hashi's do have TSI even though they are in the hypo phase of the disease. Yes, indeed. I have observed that phenomenon.

Tch!

If you are not able to take the thyroxine replacement, how are you able to function? How horrible for you!

And..........have you had an uptake scan?

Andros


----------



## hashigirl (Apr 30, 2007)

Ya, I have TPO's in the thousands and TSI around 138. And the jury is out! They just do nothing, and figure they cancel each other out! But i feel good, no fatigue.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hashigirl said:


> Ya, I have TPO's in the thousands and TSI around 138. And the jury is out! They just do nothing, and figure they cancel each other out! But i feel good, no fatigue.


Maybe the antibodies and autoantibodies have quieted down. They do do that. And then trauma or stress can trigger them again. It's really a bad deal.


----------

